# IE 9400 rpm 2.5 I5!!



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

I just saw a YouTube video of an IE I5 on the dyno. Pulled to 9400 RPMs and made 280 HP!! The HP curve flattened out at about 7500 RPMs however. Can someone at Integrated Engineering possibly chime in with more details on that build? Why the HP curve flattened out so early yet pulled another 2000 RPMs? Also the torque seemed a bit low. Peaking at 197 lb ft. Would be one hell of a monster in anyone's car!!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

karlsvw said:


> I just saw a YouTube video of an IE I5 on the dyno. Pulled to 9400 RPMs and made 280 HP!! The HP curve flattened out at about 7500 RPMs however. Can someone at Integrated Engineering possibly chime in with more details on that build? Why the HP curve flattened out so early yet pulled another 2000 RPMs? Also the torque seemed a bit low. Peaking at 197 lb ft. Would be one hell of a monster in anyone's car!!


9400/min sounds really serious! There must have been changed some internals.
Interesting!
Perhaps they used parts of the 10 cylinder Lamborgini engine?
As most of us know it is two 07K engines in V.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

stef 4x4 said:


> 9400/min sounds really serious! There must have been changed some internals.
> Interesting!
> Perhaps they used parts of the 10 cylinder Lamborgini engine?
> As most of us know it is two 07K engines in V.


Well, the head is about the same. As is the bore and stroke. To the original 5.0L

Yes, there were lots of internal upgrades. Cams. 11.5:1 pistons. IE intake. Custom headers etc. 

Spinning that high is not a feat now days. But like I said, the power curve went flat at 7,500 RPMs yet pulled like mad to 9,400 RPMS. Which seemed odd.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Here's a link to the original thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-leave-this-little-all-motor-dyno-chart-here-)


----------

